# Do you have issuses?



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

A quick poll to see how many people are completely satisfied with your Whole Home DVR service


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Everything working fine here. Have a SWiM16 with three HR24's, two HR21's, a HR22 and HR23 along with the DECA broadband connection.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

My problem is not so bad, MRV between two HR24-500s. Coming out of TP, I frequently get the delay on p/b queue.






I've been wondering why that tune keeps playing my head.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Suggest asking a mod to change your title by adding "with MRV".


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

It's pretty darn good but not perfect:

1) Initiating playback of a MRV'd show can take a long time, even on HR24. Much less of a problem on the HR24 than previous HR22s though.
2) 30 Second Slip is unusably slow on MRV. I have to switch to 30 skip, which the other half does NOT prefer. I suspect almost every "tester" of this feature uses 30 skip so 30 slip didn't get the necessary performance tweaking.
3) Every once in a while I'll hit fast forward and the picture "pauses" instead. Hitting play and fast forward again usually breaks out of it.

These are relatively minor problems though. We love it.


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

The bones of the system work just fine for me, I would like to see some upgrades like the ability to record from any box to any box and also I whish sharing pictures was faster, but as far as watching recordings on other TVs it is great, what little I have downloaded VODs have been just fine also.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I set up my deca myself and have no issues the system works good. 2 HR21-100 and R22-100 with SL5SWM.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I voted no issues, but I have found DVRs with 'searching for signal' -- not the ones that I normally watch but should not have signal problems. If I change channel, it goes away.

SWiM -16


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Working great!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

My problems usually stem from recording made OTA. It takes much longer to start. When it does start, it takes about 20 seconds to settle in. Once it's going, it seems to be OK most of the time.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

No problems here all hardwired


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

No problems. Would love unified scheduling. 

Would also like to be able to believe that this service would never actually "require" DECA as it's infrastructure does not quite scale to suit my required deployment. Yes I am in a minority I know:eek2: 

If they ever figure out how to bridge 2 SWM8s into a single DECA cloud so I could utilize 4 output ports instead of 2 then that last item becomes moot.

Don "Make it spin. I want it to spin" Bolton


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I have issues with polls like these as they provide no benefit. Unless the poll is truely random and of adequate sample size, the data is meaningless.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

azarby said:


> I have issues with polls like these as they provide no benefit. Unless the poll is truely random and of adequate sample size, the data is meaningless.


It reflects the experience of the population sample. Extrapolating beyond the sample is not acceptable, but certainly generalizations and inferences (statistical) that don't go outside the sample are perfectly meaningful.

As long as the sample is of sufficient "N" to produce the proper confidence level, the results are as meaningful as any other study. The results cannot be generalized outside of the known non-random nature of the sample, but within the population, the results are not only meaningful, but potentially quite valuable. Everything else is anecdotal. (this entire series of forums is anecdotal unless the data is congregated and statistically tested.

So what would one prefer, "I've got a feel from all these posts."? ...or a poll that does a mini-aggregation of the same statements?

The poll is far from meaningless if the N is big enough. Right now, it probably isn't. The sample population isn't the problem, the sample size is. (for now)


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Non-deca mrv working great! No issues!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

One thing I see is downright scary though...


100% sum of the two positive categories. Wow, DirecTV hit it out of the park with these respondents. Why.....why....it's unheard of. It must be a conspiracy of some sort. Where are Doug and Stuart when we really need them. Time to pass out the tin foil hats.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Of course these 'polls' have no scientific validity. . . .first of all, it's a very narrow sampling of a very subjective audience - and probably somewhat biased. . .

But it's at least a sampling of the responses instead of deriving your own from a long list of responses. . .


----------



## compwrench (Jul 28, 2010)

Only issue I have is the Installers round here need more training.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Been a DirecTV customer since 1995. No issues here.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

During playback from remote receivers FF may be a bit balky and slow. However this is an outstanding upgrade and greatly improves flexibility of system.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

No real complaints, working well overall but could stand some feature improvements such as DVR to DVR remote record scheduling and the ability to individually select what to share from a DVR instead of the simple all or nothing system at present. 

Thus I voted for the second category. 

And I agree that during FF or REW functions on a remote program its a little weird with only portions of the picture being displayed in rapid sequence, but nothing really objectionable.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

No issues here,working great!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Everything working great here. 

Have SWiM8 / DECA with an HR24, H24, HR21 and H21, along with the DECA broadband (DSL) connection.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

I fall into catagory #2. It works very well but I still have "can't delete from list, no packets received and TVApps not loading" errors from time to time. Also TP on client box can be a bit squirrely at times. Straight playback is rock solid with no audio drop-outs or lip-synch issues.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

MRV working solid as a rock. ZERO pixel issues. The last several shows (in HD) MRV’d, not a single issue.

Way to go DIRECTV..!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Still working fine here


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

need a 5th option...

i had issues and directv came back to fix it, but were unsuccessful, so dbstalk fixed all my issues


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

Only issue I have is every so often a receiver drops out of the MRV network and later comes back. 
A couple of time I have had to reboot a receiver to get it to come back. After reboot they have worked fine.

So no real issues and it is nice to have all DVRs viewable on every TV in the house. 

The MRV has Wife approval. She thinks this is the best thing DirecTv has come up with.


----------

